# Boys ECNL



## Eagle33 (Nov 13, 2017)

Now that few month has been played, what are your thoughts on Boys ECNL? 
Has competition been up to expectations?


----------



## JackZ (Nov 14, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Now that few month has been played, what are your thoughts on Boys ECNL?
> Has competition been up to expectations?


2003/U15 Southwest table

'03 group here, Slammers running the table as expected - but looks like they had a close game with Sereno. And they also had both of their road trips to AZ/NV in the same month, so that probably sucked.

Thoughts: It's gone better then I thought it would, fields have been great/mainly turf, the Gatorade station is nice,  games have been mostly competitive. The travel trip to AZ wasn't that bad, except there was a little AZ ref bias or so it seemed . Haven't see the Players SC team, but the LA Premier team seemed a step behind, like they came from Silver/Flight 2, they did try to play the right way, but as you can see in the standings they've had a rough go at it. The games do have a different feel to them, hard to pinpoint, maybe less results driven, there's more of this long term feel, rather then the quick 10 week or so Fall season. Did not miss the SCDSL Fall season +playoffs. Looking forward to the April San Diego showcase and the remainder of the season. As for the showcase, it will be interesting to see the amount of college scouts there, doubt many will be there at the 03 games but I will be eyeballing the 02+ turnouts.

Hoping our Freshman boys come back healthy from high school play!


----------

